

Ask HN: How do users read lists? (fixed) - JRambo

Please help me with this quick user test: http://www.solidifyapp.com/p/113<p>It's just 1 click!<p>Results will be published here on HN.
======
JRambo
Thank you for participating.

This little test shows that the best direction for sorting multi-column list
items is vertical.

90% of respondents clicked on the vertical second item in this 2 column list,
10% clicked on the horizontal second item.

This result is in line with the telephone book argument and common sense
approach of human eye movement (top to bottom).

<http://www.twitter.com/michelkusters>

------
JRambo
clickable > <http://www.solidifyapp.com/p/113>

